# eye boogers



## margierosie

I've let my cockapoo's eyeboogers go for too long. It is hard and just soaking doesn't work.I never had a dog with this problem before. Can anyone suggest anything? After soaking I try, but only get a little. When I go to work my dog gets some off, but she makes it raw. I cannot afford to take her to the vet right now. I bought some wound care for dogs and use a cone now when I go to work.


----------



## dio.ren

I wash Molly's face twice a day with a damp washcloth so her eye booger's don't clump up in her fur. Can't offer any advice on the raw skin I would go to the vet as I do for everything!


----------



## RuthMill

Lola cleans her own eyes every morning. Must try to video it. She lies down and uses her paws a bit like a cat does then licks the eye goop off her paws... Yum! She does a really good job. Though its never bad, just normal morning sleepy eyes.


----------



## dmgalley

I have to wash Jake's eyes several times a day. I keep the hair near his eyes cut short. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlsbadsue

I give Rigby chicken livers, so his eyes won't get the goo..I just put them in the microwave for a few minutes, let them cool and he loves them....no more eye goo.


----------



## kaycks

*Chicken livers?*

How exactly do chicken livers prevent eye goop?


----------



## lady amanda

ok, if just water doesn work, you can try some warm, just warm not hot salted water, it can help loosen up, if that doesnt work, a bit of mineral oil on a q-tip should really help. then a little bit of either polysporin, or at least Vaseline on the irritated area. The Vaseline can help to loosen the eye boogers too.


----------



## Kipling krazy

*sleepy eye*

I cut a circular cotton wool pad in half and dip each in cooled boiled water to wipe each eye every morning.


----------



## wilfiboy

My daughter picks it out of their eyes and feeds it to them ?????? Yum x


----------



## Tinman

wilfiboy said:


> My daughter picks it out of their eyes and feeds it to them ?????? Yum x


I pick them - but I don't feed them to the dogs......saying that I've no doubt they would quite enjoy it as a tasty crunchy treat! Lol


----------



## calli.h

I pick the out too, I'm a little obsessed if I'm honest!! Arthur is used to it by now but Meg hates it - they hide as she's black but they can't escape me!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

Tinman said:


> I pick them - but I don't feed them to the dogs......saying that I've no doubt they would quite enjoy it as a tasty crunchy treat! Lol


my friend does this too, and her dog seems to like it...lol.


----------



## RuthMill

Lola licks it off her paws when she cleans her eyes I the mornings!


----------



## Tinman

lady amanda said:


> my friend does this too, and her dog seems to like it...lol.


I suppose its a bit like the equivalent to those grubby kids that pick their nose and eat it........ There was always one in the class!!


----------

